# Powermac G4  dual 800 Quiksilver et disque dur de 160 go



## Olive94 (26 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai recemment acheté un disque dur interne 160 go Itachi pour un Powermac G4  dual 800 Quicksilver  (ce modèle)  mais lors du formatage, avec Utilitaire disque, le disque affiche 128 go de donnée au lieu de 160 (ou 156 et quelqes plutot puisqu'on perd toujours lors du formatage).
Mon Systeme est le dernier en cours (10.3.3).

J'avais entendu parler d'une limitation des disques,  reconnus jusqu'a 120 GO  par l'ordi mais je pensais que c'etait valable uniquement pour les vieux powermac style G4 AGP Sawtooth a bus 100 etc.

En attendant de pouvoir bidouiller ca sur un mac equipé d'utilitaires OS 9; si vous avez des idées et ou experiences a ce sujet merci.


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2004)

c'est normal, ton G4 a bus ATA 66 donc c'est 120 Go maxi


----------



## Olive94 (26 Mai 2004)

Merci beaucoup Macinside.


----------



## goro91 (31 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,
  Un peu dans la suite de ceci, 
j'ai un 867QS et j'essaye d'installer un disque dur de 180Go, il n'en reconnait que 132Go, alors qu'il devrait en reconnaître au moins 172Go??? 
Après de multiple formatage, rien à faire. 
une solution??? 

Une chose à savoir, c'est qu'avant l'installation de Panther mon disque était reconnu dans sa totalité, un bug depuis l'installatin de Panther m'a obligé à le reformater et depuis toujours 132Go

A+
merci

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=736163#

jm.coureauAlaposte.net


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2004)

tu a lu ce qu'il y a dans le sujet avant de repondre ?


----------

